
Programmer's Font [2004] - rayvega
http://www.arcavia.com/kyle/Software/ProgFont/index.html
======
ndunn2
This is so awful to look at I can't even comprehend.

Maybe in 2004 screen real estate was at a premium, but a lot of developers I
know now have at least two high resolution monitors, if not a single ultra
high (2560x1200) resolution monitor. I'd gladly take the standard monospaced
fonts any day.

~~~
sambeau
It really wasn't. I was running three flat-screen monitors in 2004.

This is a bad solution to a problem that didn't exist.

------
chaosmachine
I'm tempted to start using this just for the novelty factor. Anyone glancing
over your shoulder will probably assume you're an alien.

<http://imgur.com/xktPl.png>

~~~
thunk
Original emacs manual cover: <http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/its-cover.png>

~~~
phren0logy
So _that's_ who wrote that finger-crippling macro. It all makes sense now.

------
sambeau
"We need to re-engineer the alphabet so that it will be clear at extremely
small sizes."

No. We don't.

------
oepn
One fairly large readability issue is the lack of a "coastline" along the tops
of the letters. It's like typing in all caps.

------
BoppreH
Open <http://i.imgur.com/xktPl.png> in your browser and zoom out.

Frankly, I don't see advantage over the common alphabet, even when considering
this problem that nobody actually has.

------
archangel_one
Leaving aside the fact that there's no chance of everyone adopting a new
alphabet to solve a problem that doesn't really exist, I don't like the
filled-in parts of letters (G, W and M). They look too unusual in a string of
text and would be too hard to write on paper.

------
durbin
Show the font in a very small size.

